# grr....annoyed...Royal Mail...



## Ian (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay, took my orders to post today, as per usual, and the woman behind the counter handed me a list of insects. I was like, what is this?? And she said it was the list of insect that were legal to send.

She said that she was not going to accept any more orders of praying mantids that I send out. I was like...###### are you on...do you realise how many people send them out?

Anyway, after a swift battle of words, I just walked out..

Does anyone know if you are actually ALLOWED to send mantids through Royal Mail (UK only)?

Its really peed me off, and that thing working behind the counter has never even said anything to me about it before... :roll:

Tried fedex as well, the only do overseas delivery, tried business post, and they "were not sure", any other ideas who I can send with?

TNT maybe? DHL?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 30, 2006)

what if you say they're just feeder food? have you checked the royal mail website for the list? if it's just that post office- they have a post office locator on the royal mail site and it says how far each one's away from your house.

i've started using a different one just recently because of a similar thing


----------



## Ian (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, the woman has asked before, I have said praying mantids. If I continue to use this one, shes probably open the parcel..this is what she is like.

The next post office is yonks away. Mind you, I could just give them to my dad to send off before he goes to work I suppose.. (6:30am, heh)

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jesse (Jan 30, 2006)

Are you required by law to tell them what is in the package? I never tell anyone what is in my livestock packages, not even that it is livestock! Of all of the packages I have sent out over the years, no one has ever asked me what I am sending.


----------



## Ian (Jan 30, 2006)

Not that I am aware of, no. When I first started sending them, she askd out of mere interest what was in them, so I told her, and she seems pretty intrigued. But, now, sometimes I send like 20+ a week, she gets pretty annoyed about it.

I think it might just be a personal dig at me, as she gets annoyed when I do take them down to be posted, and it does take a heck of a long time!

I always put live insects on the box...not that it makes any difference I suppose..


----------



## infinity (Jan 30, 2006)

ROYAL MAIL - as of Dec 2004

(cannot send)

(ii) any living creatures, except bees, leeches, silkworms, or parasites ordestroyers of noxious insects used for the purpose of controlling those insects and exchanged between officially recognised institutions;

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:zfY2ho...t=clnk&amp;cd=9

PARCEL FORCE

The following are accepted: Bees, Destroyers of noxious pests and other insects sent to or from officially recognized institutions, Leeches and certain parasites, Silkworms.

In addition the following may be sent to destinations in Zones 1 to 3: Caterpillars, Earthworms, Fish fry and eggs, Lugworms, Maggots, Mealworms, Pupae and chrysalides and Ragworms. To send any of the above, Parcelforce by 9.00am, Parcelforce by 10.00am, Parcelforce by 12 noon or Parcelforce 24 services must be used for Zones 1 to 3 and International Datapost for Zones 4 to 12.

Living creatures

Certain living creatures are accepted only if enclosed in packs constructed so as to prevent injury to Parcelforce Worldwide staff, its agents or damage to other packages.


----------



## infinity (Jan 30, 2006)

and for all those people that heard of those kids sending a hamster in the post- here's the new article that also very kindly says what else we're *not* allowed to send in the post (i.e. they give a list of about 10 things we are... and the rest is prohibited)

- so how do globallivefoods, lifefoodsdirect etc do it?!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4623754.stm


----------



## Ian (Jan 30, 2006)

Thankyou jon....my point exactly!

Take livefoods for instance...they are a LTD company, so SURELY they must be doing it legally? However, they use Royal Mail, and I don't see anywehre listed crickets, locusts, waxworms...and the othe rinsects they send out!

meh...


----------



## specy (Jan 30, 2006)

Does mantis fall into this category?



> Destroyers of noxious pests and other insects


Oh this cricket is so noxious I am going to destroy it now.....

I just find it ridiculous that you can even send bees and leeches but not mantis. A bee is a lot more likely to suffer and die in post than a mantis.


----------



## Tapos (Jan 31, 2006)

i write "Hobby suplies", if i were you i would be tempted to box 20 boxes of something on the list, and when she opens them, tuff for her, it may take a couple times, but she may get tired of opening boxes. can you send fresh cat poop? i never put anything about the contents, i have worked at an airport and the more fragile or up labels the more attention they get, and usually not the kind you want. besides "Hobby suplies" is not a lie?


----------



## Jay (Jan 31, 2006)

When I lived in England I was lucky to get things at all. If someone sent me cookies they would often be crumbs by the time they got to me. One time my dad sent some cured smoked salmon and they had a letter in there telling me why it was illegal. Urgh! Sorry to hear about the issue with the lady Ian! :?

I hope you can figure something out! Good luck.

-Jay


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that ian to be honest sounds like shes a bit of a *****

Maybe its just not on the list because whoever did the list never thought of them?


----------



## randyardvark (Feb 2, 2006)

yaeh i would say they are Destroyers of noxious pests, in the states they are sold as biological pest control, so its not really a lie, and surely escaped bees are way more dangerous than a few mantids ploding about, email royal mail directly and ask them, the old witch can deny a letter from her superiors, or alternatively ask a mate to do it for you so you can always maintain the 'i didnt know excuse' if the awnser says you cant


----------



## jandl2204 (Feb 2, 2006)

would it be of any value if you were to note that praying mantis do essentially destroy noxious pests. For example the common wasp which is refered to as a pest which generally speaking is a noxious pests, is prayed on and hunted by praying mantis in the wild.

I see no reason why you could not tell her that praying mantis are a particually effective means of destroying of noxious wasps and the sort, there fore really she has no point on which to prevent you from sending your livestock.

Simple literaly speaking prying mantis destroy noxious pests such as wasps. If she requires an example of a way in which they can be used tell her some use praying mantis to comtrol the numbers of wasps in green houses.


----------



## infinity (Feb 3, 2006)

bit of flirting never hurt anyone! :wink:


----------



## Ian (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, im SO into like, 60 year olds...

And Jon, don't start this one again!


----------



## Chris Dickie (Feb 12, 2006)

If I remember right you are allowed to send feeder insects

However your average Royal Mail worker probably couldnt care less

I don't mark my parcels with anything except the address and only if exporting have I been asked anything and thats because there were forms to fill in


----------



## infinity (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Ian, it's Valentines day! - Hope you didn't forget your lady at the post office!  :wink:


----------



## Ian (Feb 14, 2006)

Duh, would I?

Bought her some parcel tape, she bought me a book of first class stamps


----------



## Peloquin (Feb 18, 2006)

So any further outcome (on your sending parcels, not your affair with the postmistress)lol


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2006)

Yea...I'm using a different PO now, not writing live insects on the parcels, so all should be good  

Will be able to send out as usual this next week for those who are waiting with orders!

Cheers  

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,

I emailed Royal Mail specifically asking if it was ok to send mantis or ootheca in the post and they said no way to both! Well.....what they don't know won't hurt them! :twisted:

Alan


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2006)

Exactly!


----------

